# Kids these days! Maybe they actually read . . .



## InstituteMan (Sep 13, 2014)

Okay, not necessarily kids, but Millennials are still much younger than me, so, ya know . . .

The point is, kids or not, they are apparently reading. This seems like a very good thing, but also a thing that should be considered in making publishing decisions. I figure that I have to write for myself, but publishing is all about who is (hopefully) going to be reading what I write. Knowing who is actually reading is important data to have.

Me, I don't claim to have any ideas about what anyone should do with this data point, but I figured it was a useful data point for folks to have.


----------



## BryanJ62 (Sep 28, 2014)

*Nothing wrong with knowing your audience. I have two girls, ages 12 & 10. I swear they started reading in the womb. They are drawn to books and love to write stories. I think more kids than we realize are reading. *


----------



## Schrody (Sep 28, 2014)

Apparently, I'm a "Millenial" (anybody born 1980-2000), or belong to the "Generation Y", and always loved to read  I always loved to write, and here I am now


----------



## Blade (Sep 29, 2014)

Interesting article, thanks for posting.

Th critical point, I think, is this.



> Perhaps the report’s most remarkable finding, however, is that 62 percent of Americans under 30 believe that there’s a lot of important information that exists outside of the Internet, while only 53 percent of older Americans believe the same.



Not a big difference really but an indication that younger people are up to speed. In an increasingly complex world I think it is easy for some older people to rest on supposed general opinion rather than do their home work.:blue:


----------

